# Our Town Severely Damage By Tornado



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Well this past Saturday Evening we were camping in Ga War Veterans Park and Cathy got a frantic call from our daughter "Mama Mama Tornado is coming" then the phone went dead. Cathy was in a panic, we turned on the TV and got reports that our town Wrens Ga was hit hard by Tornado. It was a couple of hours before we could get back to them but they were ok. There home was another story. We returned home Sunday morning and it looked like a war zone, we had just mentioned how pretty the trees were starting to bloom and that was all gone.

Link to news report News Report

Sunday went rather well neighbors came from everywhere, everyone was helping one another out as soon as they finished cutting up trees and cleaning up, putting tarps on roofs they would move to the next neighbor. It was great to see, just an outpouring of help and compassion. Georgia Power showed up early Sunday morning at first light and They were everywhere, I didn't know they owned that many Line Trucks. I had never seen so many power poles and transformers sitting in the grocery store parking lot it just looked so strange. People were getting together and just cooking what food they had in the Church parking lot and feeding workers and victims. By late Sunday Evening they were able to at least 80% of the town back up and running.

Monday Morning Contractors were coming in and started repairs on homes. Red Cross came and was putting people in Motels and arranging lodging for all that they could. Neighbors were out cutting trees and clearing Roads ahead of the power company to make way for line repairs. Georgia Power estimated that they would have everyone with power that evening. Everything was going great then the "Government" showed up around noon. Not anti government by no means but this is the strangest thing I ever saw. Out of Town Police Officers were place on the entrance to roads where all the damage was. They would not let volunteers or contractors in the areas until they could evaluate the damage. Some homeowners were actually cleaning their yard with neighbors and were ordered to stop work. In one instance I heard of handcuffs were coming out if they didn't stop cutting trees. The panic was more weather was coming on Wednesday and they were trying to get the homes secure and protect them from the rain. They contend that they had to evaluate the damage to see if warranted Federal help. My thought was if this Federal help go home we are doing fine. No one has ask for help money or anything else other than to cleanup *OUR* town our selfs.

Our daughters house was move from the foundation some of the kitchen ceiling in part of the house caved in. "Government" officials looked at the house and could not evaluate whether or not it was OK to live in or not. So we ask would they please let the contractors in to look at and tell us what they think. (remember they would not let them in) They said that they would let us know later when they figured out what happen (as they were walking away around 100 year old oaks laying on the ground and in houses). I not a rocket scientist but as one of our older residents said the " "_Government" did not know if it was tornado but it sure was a cyclone_" Have not heard from the officials yet about the soundness of the house but we are getting back in shape.

By Wednesday they determined that it was a F3 Tornado and left, they they were looking into assistance. In the meantime back to work we went and town is looking pretty good by today. I think the American spirit is still alive where people care for other people and want To help one another. I see in with all the friends I have met on this Forum and with the messages I see back and forth betweens strangers at Outbackers and especially my neighbors. Just wish the government could function as well as my neighbors.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to know that you and yours are unharmed. Keep us posted, and please tell us if/when there is something we can do!!
Our prayers are already on the way!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good thing you and your family are all safe! Glad to hear things are progressing! Hang in there, your family is lucky to be in an area of great support and compassion - AMERICA ! God Bless and take care of yourselves!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like you guys pulled together and did what a community is supposed to do! Unlike other certain communities that have been hit by disasters.









It's nice to realize there are still communities out there that don't wait on outside assistance or the "government" to help out...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

How frightening that must have been making the long drive not knowing what you'd find when you got there. It sounds like that community is alot like my former neighborhood. So glad it wasn't worse for your family. God bless all of you and all who are facing natural disasters across our country, including my sister's community of Eureka, MO.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad, according to the article and video, that no one was hurt. I know it's terrible, but material things can be replaced, but people can't. Sounds like you are lucky to live in a community that works together at times like that. I'll keep all those recently affected by storms in my prayers. Keep us posted!!
Darlene


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

What a great story!! My prayers go out to you, your family, and your neighbors and friends.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

True American spirit at work









Unfortunately for the gov't help, they get bound by too many regulations as do s and don t s and common sence get thrown out the window.

John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim, glad to hear everyone is Ok. I can imagine how you and Cathy felt when she got that phone call and then got cut off. Margaret and I was praying everyone would be Ok. We though about y'all the whole trip home from GA Vets. Houses can be replaced but lives can not. What can we say about the South, neighbor helping neighbor, that is what we are all about. I think the government should stand back and watch and learn how it should be done. The South can teach them a lot.

Leon


----------

